# Hammond Transformers - online retailers in Canada?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey all. I'd like to upgrade the OT in my Valve Jr.

Just wondering if anyone knows of an online source for Hammond iron here in Canada. I found ElectroSonic on Hammond's page. Anywhere else?

Or if anyone knows where I can get my hands on a Hammond 125DSE or 125ESE, let me know.

thanks


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Emohawk said:


> Hey all. I'd like to upgrade the OT in my Valve Jr.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of an online source for Hammond iron here in Canada. I found ElectroSonic on Hammond's page. Anywhere else?
> 
> ...


*Hammond 125DSE *

http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Hammond/125DSE/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMukHu%252bjC5l7YSzBvhKJQyeBZ%252bk/6Bzhl58=

*Hammond 125ESE*

http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Hammond/125ESE/?qs=SAqrZntFNE0XXHZS651RJg==

Though I think Mouser is a US firm, they have this Canadian site. I don't think they have a land office.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Hey all. I'd like to upgrade the OT in my Valve Jr.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of an online source for Hammond iron here in Canada. I found ElectroSonic on Hammond's page. Anywhere else?
> 
> ...


You can call Nutech on Parkdale N., Hamiton. 905-547-8420

They are a Hammond dealer. They will probably have to order in a 125 series but it only takes a week or two.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

most electronics stores will deal with Hammond, just call around.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

What about Mercury Magnetics OT's ? I've heard good things about them and they have a kit for your amp!

http://www.mercurymagnetics.com/pages/catalog/kits/valvejr/EVJ-01.htm

There is also a video so you can hear the differences between the stock OT and the Mercury Magnetics OT.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

zurn said:


> What about Mercury Magnetics OT's ? I've heard good things about them and they have a kit for your amp!
> 
> http://www.mercurymagnetics.com/pages/catalog/kits/valvejr/EVJ-01.htm
> 
> There is also a video so you can hear the differences between the stock OT and the Mercury Magnetics OT.


I'm well aware of them! However, a $300 transformer upgrade for a $120 amp is a little extreme. Plus, I've heavily modded my VJ already and I'm very happy with the result. It's basically the pre-amp from the "normal" channel of a Marshall 1974x with the stock VJ power section (some minor tweaking). I've also added a switchable gain boost & a bright/fat switch.

The only complaint I have is the stock OT is a touch weak tonally (a common gripe about the VJ, and many of the other low-cost SE amps). Looking for something with more balls & less "honkiness", and the word is the 125 series will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Consider posting a thread in the WTB area of the forum. 

I bought a Hammond 125ESE transformer not that long ago from a forum member. 

You never know !!

Good Luck 

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Have you thought about one of the princeton trannys from Weber? Weber trannys are really very good and the prices are very very good.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Hammond transformers are manufactured in Waterloo Ontario, so they should be available locally, do a search and see.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jimmypaz said:


> Hammond transformers are manufactured in Waterloo Ontario, so they should be available locally, do a search and see.


kqoct I thought they were in Hamilton. Pretty sure they did have an office at least there. I do get the feeling they sell direct too. I just find a lot of "other" makers make OT's for under 50 dollars, where as Hammond makes them for over 50 for essentially the same specs. I wonder if it is the name, the Canadian labor, or the quality that you are paying for?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Consider posting a thread in the WTB area of the forum.
> 
> I bought a Hammond 125ESE transformer not that long ago from a forum member.
> 
> ...


Too obvious Dave! Thanks for getting my brain to function...I posted last night.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> Hammond transformers are manufactured in Waterloo Ontario, so they should be available locally, do a search and see.


Waterloo ?? ...or Guelph.

Local electronics stores have told me that they have to order them from the Guelph factory. 

Hammond does not sell direct unless you order a minimal number and set up an account...AFAIK.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> Too obvious Dave! Thanks for getting my brain to function...I posted last night.


I saw that...Good Luck !!

Dave


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> I just find a lot of "other" makers make OT's for under 50 dollars, where as Hammond makes them for over 50 for essentially the same specs. I wonder if it is the name, the Canadian labor, or the quality that you are paying for?


it could be all of the above, but I'd suggest the quality is worth the extra $.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Have you thought about one of the princeton trannys from Weber? Weber trannys are really very good and the prices are very very good.


I have thought about Princeton transformers, but the're generally 8K primaries which isn't the best match for an EL84. Should be more like 5K. I like the Hammond's because you can manupulate the primary/secondary impedances depending on the secondary taps you use, one option being 5K primary with 4/8/16 ohm secondaries. Gives me some flexibility if I want to do future mods.

And they're Canadian of course!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dwagar said:


> it could be all of the above, but I'd suggest the quality is worth the extra $.


Oh for sure on the quality I think too. Actually, Hammond really is for me the first thought in transformers. Even when I plot out other makers for the price-point Hammond is the mental image I hold. I think they have a well earned reputation.


Hmm... I just seem to recall them on Barton in Hamilton years ago 1994ish or so. Meh too many years and that's in my memory-blanked out zone too D:<


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hammond Distributors*

Canadian distributors (not necessarily on-line).

http://www.hammondmfg.com/cregion.htm

Regards,


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I know for sure that they wind transformers in Waterloo. I worked at the plant for a while running a coil winder. That was my last "real job" before retirement.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> I know for sure that they wind transformers in Waterloo. I worked at the plant for a while running a coil winder. That was my last "real job" before retirement.


Apologies for questioning and trying to correct you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the input folks. I tracked down a barely used 125ESE for a sweet deal.


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

i order mine online at partsconnexion.com

or by phone at future electronics.

i usually get the Classic line from Hammond in 2 to 3 days.:banana:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought mine from:

Electro Sonic Inc.,
1100 Gordon Baker Road,
Toronto, ON, M2H 3B3, Canada

They had to order it but it was only a couple of days and @ $55.00, and what a difference it made to my Valve Jr. The single biggest improvement.


----------

